# JH Legacy Idolized - Opinion



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello HF Friends, 

A friend of mine was talking about possibly breeding to this stud (link below). Input would be appreciated. Thanks!

American Quarter Horse Canadian Stallion - JH Legacy Idolized


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I like him a lot. He has size and I like his pedigree. Te n Te was one of those QHs that did well on the racetrack and in the halter arena. They dont breed them like that anymore.
What are her plans for the foal? How is her mare bred and for what?
I looked at the other stallions they have and am partial to the TB. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I honestly don't know what her plans are for the foal. She does do some showing, so I can see how a halter horse would be appealing. I was just curious about conformation, bloodlines, etc. because I'm not terribly familiar with QH's.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Two things that caught me. One is American Fury's page, they mention he is related to two triple crown winners Seattle Slew and Northern Dancer. Then further down the page they saw Northern Dancer won the first two legs of the crown. Which do they mean? At least I know, and I'm sure most of you know, which is true. That's just me being picky I guess. 

The other thing is on JH Legacy Idolized's page, a lot of the pictures are not really good for judging conformation. There is one but for me it would be better if the horse was standing square with his head forward, not turned.


Either way he is a nice looking stallion.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Before I say anything else I am going to say I am biased against him. I've been on about two dozen Te N Te horses and every one was a nut, every ones go to spook move was to flip over backwards get up and then bolt, in the pasture, on the ground and under saddle. They also had quite a bit of talent in the bucking department I'm the biggest groundwork person in the world and that spookyness stayed in these horses, they all got better of course but I never trusted one of them. With an experienced rider they were very very manageable. You could feel them start to get worried, you'd bend them down and wait for them to relax and go about your day. They could of killed someone who wouldn't of caught it in time when they were just tense though. They were also all awful on the ground with desensitizing. Every single one was very smart and figured out to show a sign of relaxing to make the object go away. If you weren't watching for the real relaxation and continued at the same energy that was when they flipped, got up and bolted the opposite way. However the experienced eye could see they were about to blow, they'd have a leg cocked, their head down but they'd be tight and practically have their eyes popping out of their head. You'd have to lower your energy a notch and very carefully to watch to see when they actually relaxed. The barn owner constantly had a huge bill to the chiropractor and massage therapist because they constantly threw themselves out in the withers and poll among other places from the impact of flipping over. Out of these horses there was only one I had any trust for at all, the mare came off a big working ranch and was half belgian. This mare's dam had obviously contributed a ton to her disposition, she'd rear when spooked like the rest of them but she wasn't a nut who'd flip over without any self preservation like the rest of them.

Besides the huge gaping lack of self preservation they all shared in common, they were the kind of horse I liked to ride. All were sensitive and quite catty but not hot and they caught on to new things quick. There was a bit of variety in the ones I knew but all had quite a bit of talent. The majority were barrel horses, others were just working ranch horses that had been used for doctoring cattle, and a couple had flunked out of the cutting pen. 

All that said i'm sure there's a ton of perfectly nice Te N Te horses, but I have not found one and I can't say i'm looking for one. 

I can say I like or dislike the stallion all day but the mare is just as important. The two need to compliment each other. However, I would recommend the most quiet dead headed mare around if I were to cross onto a Te N Te stallion.

The 'conformation' pictures are not very good. One his head is turned and the other he's standing on a downward slope. 

He's a bit thick through the neck with a coarse throatlatch. He's got a nice shoulder but I can't tell much about his front legs, in both pictures they're in shadow. He's a bit mutton withered but had a nice strong back. He's got a decent hip but appears quite sickle hocked in one photo and in the riding photo. He also appears to have upright pasterns which he passed along to all three of his offspring shown. Take that with a grain of salt however because those aren't good photos to judge a horse by.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My experience with Te n Te bred horses is totally different. Mine may be spirited and smart but not reckless and they pick up new things very fast.
Now I have only owned three and two are still here. In fact one is line bred to Te N Te. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Very interesting information. I always like to hear about the different lines and I know next to nothing about qh's. Her mare is very quiet, also a qh. What her lines are, I have no idea but she is well put together from what I know. Thanks for all of the input, positive and negative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## robynformanski (Aug 5, 2014)

*JH Legacy Idolized*

I have a couple offspring from this stallion and have been in contact and we are close family friends with Gary (owner/breeder) for many many years and all of his offspring have never been any problem.
Huge False statement about him being a crazy bucker and needing to be bred to calm mares. 
This guy is definitely not like that. 
He is a champion in many disciplines and I would definitely recommend breeding to him. 
My one offspring out of him is a pro barrel horse, and the other is in training to become the same thing. 
We are currently looking at bringing another one home this fall. 
Gary has trained a few of my horses in the past when we lived there and I trust his opinion with my life. 
I bought my pro barrel horse when he was just a little image on an ultra sound machine under the advice of Gary and it was the best decision I have ever made. 
JR (JH Legacy Idolized's barn name) is a massive horse but is very athletic and agile. I will be breeding him to one of my mares hopefully in 2015 as well. 
That bloodline along with the HS Thirty Thirty bloodline are the 2 that I will be carrying on in my herd and will only be breeding that bloodline. 
They are extremely versatile horses as a full brother of my main guy is an eventer in England.

My advice to everyone is to do your research. Go spend a day with the horse and breeder ask LOTS of questions. Gary knows EVERYTHING about his horses and does not breed bucking nuts or POS horses by anymeans. He can tell you everything about the bloodlines it really amazed me when I was there a couple days ago picking out my next prospect.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Most of the breeding done with this stud is crosses to TB mares:wink:,Owner primarily raises Appendix QH.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you think there would be a downside to breeding to just a straight QH? It's funny that this thread has come up again because I was just talking to her over the weekend about it and she's thinking next year of breeding.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

outside breedings to this stallion are primarily to QH mares, just owner uses Tb in his own program


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've met this guy in person. Nice stallion. Well handled, well mannered, and great conformation. These guys know what they are doing. I love my mare I bought from them. She produced several sport horse babies with pali stallion. Good honest people with good honest horses.


----------



## robynformanski (Aug 5, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> Do you think there would be a downside to breeding to just a straight QH? It's funny that this thread has come up again because I was just talking to her over the weekend about it and she's thinking next year of breeding.


Please feel free to e-mail me about any questions with these horses! [email protected] 
I dont think there is any downside to breeding to a straight QH. If there was ppl would stop breeding QHs in general.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

